# Halter training



## Paigehobbyfarmer

I have a black angus heifer and I what to halter train her i don't what to use a crush or cattle yard I don't no were to get a cattle halter so i use a dog lead I can get it round her nose but that is it but then she tries to eat the lead please help me get it on her properly and make a proper halter


----------



## DoubleR

They sell cow halters online. Amazon, ebay, ValleyVet, Jeffers. Just to name a few.
You will have to get her caught to get the halter on. In the photo she looks good size. Be careful not to get hurt.
Pin her between two panels if you don't have a squeeze chute. Be sure to leave a lead rope so she'll step on it and teach herself to give to the pressure. 
If she's not in a smaller pen where you can get your hands on the halter easily be sure to get a halter that doesn't tighten with pressure. They have halters similar to horse halters for cows.
Whatever you do be careful with the leash or ropes like it. Flat rope/leashes cut easily into flesh when pulled. I've seen cows with pretty nasty injuries to the foot when it runs between the toes and get pulled. 
Hope this helps


----------



## Paigehobbyfarmer

Thank you so much that helped a lot


----------



## DBPMAINEANJOU

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3OiyEQJ0V4[/ame]


----------



## twinoakfarm

Our local MFA or feed stores carry calf/ cow halters. We start of by putting them on our show steers in the head shoot. Then letting get use to the halter and lead rope in a small pen for awhile.


----------



## DoubleR

Just remember not to use halters like the rope one in the video until your calf is halter broke.
They can and do tighten and don't loosen back up well.
They can be used if your going to put it on, work with the calf then take it back off. Not the easiest way to halter train but usable.


----------



## Poorhousefarm

Use a small horse halter so the calf can't get ahold of it. You want it a little tight and don't cut to much slack so it learns


----------

